# Obedience trial leash requirements



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I just attached a key ring to Noelle's leather leash handle, folded the leash in half and connected the key ring to the collar. The three foot leash length is perfect for her. Plenty of slack in the leash, but I don't have a huge knot of extra leash in my hand. Also, I still have a six foot leash for group exercises, and I can't forget it and bring the wrong leash to a trial. For a scatterbrained person like me, this is the perfect solution. However, my question is, if I used a half a leash in a trial, would that be OK? Or should I just buy a three foot leash for the heel on lead parts of the trial, and make certain to bring a six foot leash too? Not ideal for a scatterbrained person, but I could make that work. I hope!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I like to keep things as simple as possible, so I would just use the 6' leash.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

My problem with the extra leash length is Noelle trips over it and gets tangled in it. And I can't keep all this long leash in my hands easily. MG weakens my grip something fierce. Add stress, and my grip is going to be even worse. Folding a long leash isn't really working for me in the ring.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Click-N-Treat said:


> My problem with the extra leash length is Noelle trips over it and gets tangled in it. And I can't keep all this long leash in my hands easily. MG weakens my grip something fierce. Add stress, and my grip is going to be even worse. Folding a long leash isn't really working for me in the ring.


Then scratch my advice--take the 3' as well. I don't have any good excuse for it, but I'm very clumsy with a 6' leash myself.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

If you have any doubts just ask the judge before you go in the ring.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Nevermind, I just bought a 3 foot leash. I'll put my key ring on the 3 foot leash, attach the 6 foot leash and make a giant leash to bring to trials. Sometimes, I have to plan for being a scatterbrain. Three feet works perfectly for Noelle who is 18" at the withers. A 6 foot leash just got her tangled up, and even a 4 foot leash drags on the ground. I like my half a leash, but I know I'm going to be in love with a 3 foot heeling leash.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I just fold up my excess leash and hold it in my left hand when heeling on leash with Javelin. That same leash will work for the groups. If I minded having the leash folded in my hand then I would use a short leash for the novice exercises.

For Lily I use a slip lead. I am thinking you will just be super happy to get to open where you will use a slip lead and take it off at the beginning and not think about it again until the retrieve your leash exercise at the end.

For anyone who has doubts about your equipment don't wait until you are being called into the ring to talk to the judge. Do that before your class starts. Two weeks ago I watched the team before us in beginner novice doing a beautiful routine up to the point when the judge realized the leash on the dog was only 4' and not long enough for the sit for exam. She had the stewards borrow a leash from someone sitting close by. Well it took a while and the leash was way too heavy for the dainty sheltie, so they NQd that sit for exam.


If you thought it would work for you I could make you a 3-4' braided leash with a loop that would be a thumb loop for you. If yes, just tell me whether I should aim for closer to 3' or closer to 4'.


BTW for anyone who is interested I can make pretty braided leashes with a combination of colors in any length and of thickness appropriate for any size dog to be used in obedience and rally trials. Send me a PM and I will discuss particulars.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

most competitors use only a 3 to 4 ft leash EXCEPT in the classes where it is stated that we need a 6 ft leash.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Here are the official AKC rules "The leash must be made of fabric or leather and need only be long enough to provide adequate slack during the Heel on Leash exercise, unless stated otherwise in these regulations. The Novice Group Exercise – Sit and Down Stay, and the Beginner Novice Sit for Exam must be performed with the dog on a 6 foot leash. " https://images.akc.org/pdf/rulebooks/RO2999.pdf 

I don't see any mention that you're not allowed to switch between two leashes in the ring for competition - use a short one for heeling and a 6' for Sit and Down Stay and the Beginner Novice Sit for Exam. The only thing is will the judge not mind that you need time to switch between them and will it be too distracting for Noelle?

BTW I too struggle with the 6' leash. For Rally I bought a 4'CollarDirect Rolled Leather Dog Leash size XL https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XSZCBMQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 It's nice and soft and very light weight. Because the handle is rolled, it's very comfortable in the hand as well. My rally teacher who is also a Rally judge suggested it after we had a rally competition where she was the judge - she mentioned so many people were struggling with a lead that was too long and recommended this. You and I are not the only ones with this problem.

I fold the extra length of the 6' before placing it in my hand - I make three loops to hold in my hand. Sounds easy to do, but it's messy to hold, takes time to fold neatly and if I have to do something where she turns around me and I have to shift the leash from one hand to another - well it's a disaster. At one point I put a knot in my lead around 3'-4' and put an elastic band around the rest of the leash and held the knot - but that wasn't smooth either. I had though of getting some kind of a clip that was light weight and could hold those loops without getting in my way, but I haven't found anything appropriate. I guess at the end of the day - it's something that most people just learn how to handle without giving it any thought.

Also I was wondering, what kind of leash are you using now? The one I bought for Competition obedience is very thin, narrow leather so when I folded it, it wasn't too big. I could never fold her regular leather leash - that's too wide and bulky. If I had known about the Coastal leather leashes earlier, I would have bought one of their 6' leashes - maybe that's easier to fold and hold than what I have.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

My 3 foot leather leash will be here tomorrow from Amazon. I think I'll be super happy with it, and yes, I am so looking forward to getting rid of the leash all together. I'm clumsy with the leash. It's too much stuff in my hands. Last week Noelle was off leash for 90% of class, oh that was so much easier!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Click-N-Treat said:


> My problem with the extra leash length is Noelle trips over it and gets tangled in it. And I can't keep all this long leash in my hands easily. MG weakens my grip something fierce. Add stress, and my grip is going to be even worse. Folding a long leash isn't really working for me in the ring.


Click-N-Treat, you have myasthenia Gravis ? I hope it’s not burdening you too much. I know it can be quite hard to live with. I thought I had it myself, but so far tests are negative.


----------

